

Facebook Shutting Down Rumor Goes Viral: Site Said To Be Ending March 15, 2011 - Mafana0
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/08/facebook-shutting-down_n_806315.html

======
makmanalp
Yeah, also, Microsoft is shutting down MSN and you need to forward this e-mail
to keep it alive. Also, they're counting how many users they have and are
giving out $1000 to random people, so forward this to make sure you're
counted. By the way, I'm the head of the bank of Nigeria and I need to
transfer funds out immediately. As a reward for helping me, you can get half
the money. But first we'll need a $100 deposit to make sure you're for real.

Come on people, grow a brain already. I'm glad that even Huffington Post
agrees that this is a dumb unfounded rumour.

------
rradu
I saw people posting links to this article, which appears to be from an Onion-
like fake news site - [http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/27321/facebook-
will-end...](http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/27321/facebook-will-end-on-
march-15th/)

------
kia
The more unbelievable the rumor is the faster it spreads.

